# British teachers wanting to move to USA



## rebeccap42

Myself and partner want to move to the USA permanently. We are both mathematics teachers. I have been teaching for 5 years and I am my schools numeracy coordinator. My partner has been teaching for 7 years and he is the schools AST (Advanced Skills Teacher) for mathematics. We both currently work in a secondary school, but we are both interested in teaching younger children as well. In the past we have done outreach at local primary schools.

We would also like to settle down and buy a family home. I don't seem to be able to find any straight forward information on the possibility of this.

Any help or places to look for information would be great.

Many Thanks

Rebecca


----------



## Fatbrit

rebeccap42 said:


> Myself and partner want to move to the USA permanently. We are both mathematics teachers. I have been teaching for 5 years and I am my schools numeracy coordinator. My partner has been teaching for 7 years and he is the schools AST (Advanced Skills Teacher) for mathematics. We both currently work in a secondary school, but we are both interested in teaching younger children as well. In the past we have done outreach at local primary schools.
> 
> We would also like to settle down and buy a family home. I don't seem to be able to find any straight forward information on the possibility of this.
> 
> Any help or places to look for information would be great.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Rebecca


Math is good! 

Some pointers:
Immigration is a federal issue.
Teacher licensing is a state issue.
Recruitment of state teachers is a school district issue

The visa is an H1b -- you'll need two of them sponsored by your employer. The visa can be converted to permanent residence (aka green card) at the whim of your employer. Best to find out if/when they do this while negotiating.

Google <state name> and teacher license to find out what hoops you need to jump through to get the license. There are 50 states and a handful of odds and ends, so there are that many authorities. An employer is going to be happier if you're licensed or ready to be licensed..

I'm never quite sure of this site but it appears to show you who's sponsored H1bs before in the education sector.....and therefore might again. Whatever you do, don't waste money with 3rd party recruitment agencies.

Mortgage comes later. If you want to be better prepared, both get a UK Amex card now, spend a few quid on it every month, and pay off in full when the bill arrives. This allows your US credit history to be kick started after arrival.


----------



## twostep

@@There is "partner visa". Either both of you get a visa or the other one will poind hop via B1/2.
@@Google "foreign teacher US". Enjoy:>)
@@This has come up frequently in the past. Why do you not use the search option?
@@As posted before - you will need US Certification unless you teach at a private institution
@@Public schools do not sponsor visa; some have gone through agencies in the past in very rare cases
@@Have you followed the US news lately? The school district I live in is one of the top 50 US wide - laying off from cleaning staff to science teachers. 

Good luck to you in your endevor.


----------



## gilmore12345

*Class Teacher*

I am currently a UK teacher (in my second year of teaching) and I will be moving to the USA this summer to teach in New York as a full-time school teacher.

The process to teach in the US from the UK is relatively straight forward providing you have been teaching in the UK for at least 2 years (this is the US requirement). You first need to find a sponsor; EPI and Participate are two organisations which don't require you to pay any fees, however, they only work with schools in states like NC, SC, VA and FL.

In order to work in more desirable states such as NYC, CA DC, you will need to pay a significant fee to a designated sponsor. I went through a sponsor organisation called 'Teachers Council'. Whilst you do have to pay a large fee to have them sponsor you (approximately $3,000), teachers wages in places like NYC, CA and DC are considerably more than less-desirable states; therefore, it all averages out in my opinion. For example, as a 3rd year teacher, I was offered $68,000 per year for a particular school in New York.

If you want to work in California, the process is more tricky. Unlike most other states whereby you can work as a teacher in some schools without having a state-specific teaching permit (just your QTS from the UK), in CA, almost all schools require their teachers to have a valid state teaching credential. I applied for this online (approximately £300) and had to submit many documents from the UK. Although I have now secured a job as a teacher in NYC, I have also been granted my teaching credential for California, allowing me to teach in all schools in California if I wanted to. This preliminary teaching credential is for 5-years and so I intend to relocate from NYC to California in a few years time to teach there.

If anyone needs anything clarifying about the process, please feel free to reach out to me....


----------



## twostep

It looks like these are exchange programs. What visa will you be issued? 
68k for NY State or City?


----------



## gilmore12345

*Class Teacher*

J1 Teacher Visa


----------



## Crawford

gilmore12345 said:


> J1 Teacher Visa


This is a totally different situation from someone wanting to move to the US as a teacher with a work visa (with the intention of the move being permanent) and entering the US as part of a (temporaty) exchange program.


----------



## gilmore12345

FYI, the J1 teacher visa allows you to work as a full-time teacher in the US for up to 5 years. At the end of the 5 years, it is possible to go onto another type of working visa for further years. On that visa, you are able to apply for residency.


----------



## twostep

gilmore12345 said:


> FYI, the J1 teacher visa allows you to work as a full-time teacher in the US for up to 5 years. At the end of the 5 years, it is possible to go onto another type of working visa for further years. On that visa, you are able to apply for residency.


J1 duration is tied to the specific program it was obtained for. Adjustment of Status is possible IF you find an employer willing and able to sponsor you. There are two options for self sponsorship for Green Card and employment is not one of them.


----------



## Sandy White

I even know a good job guarantee for teachers. Especially for writing teachers.


----------



## Jessc

gilmore12345 said:


> *Class Teacher*
> 
> I am currently a UK teacher (in my second year of teaching) and I will be moving to the USA this summer to teach in New York as a full-time school teacher.
> 
> The process to teach in the US from the UK is relatively straight forward providing you have been teaching in the UK for at least 2 years (this is the US requirement). You first need to find a sponsor; EPI and Participate are two organisations which don't require you to pay any fees, however, they only work with schools in states like NC, SC, VA and FL.
> 
> In order to work in more desirable states such as NYC, CA DC, you will need to pay a significant fee to a designated sponsor. I went through a sponsor organisation called 'Teachers Council'. Whilst you do have to pay a large fee to have them sponsor you (approximately $3,000), teachers wages in places like NYC, CA and DC are considerably more than less-desirable states; therefore, it all averages out in my opinion. For example, as a 3rd year teacher, I was offered $68,000 per year for a particular school in New York.
> 
> If you want to work in California, the process is more tricky. Unlike most other states whereby you can work as a teacher in some schools without having a state-specific teaching permit (just your QTS from the UK), in CA, almost all schools require their teachers to have a valid state teaching credential. I applied for this online (approximately £300) and had to submit many documents from the UK. Although I have now secured a job as a teacher in NYC, I have also been granted my teaching credential for California, allowing me to teach in all schools in California if I wanted to. This preliminary teaching credential is for 5-years and so I intend to relocate from NYC to California in a few years time to teach there.
> 
> If anyone needs anything clarifying about the process, please feel free to reach out to me....





gilmore12345 said:


> *Class Teacher*
> 
> I am currently a UK teacher (in my second year of teaching) and I will be moving to the USA this summer to teach in New York as a full-time school teacher.
> 
> The process to teach in the US from the UK is relatively straight forward providing you have been teaching in the UK for at least 2 years (this is the US requirement). You first need to find a sponsor; EPI and Participate are two organisations which don't require you to pay any fees, however, they only work with schools in states like NC, SC, VA and FL.
> 
> In order to work in more desirable states such as NYC, CA DC, you will need to pay a significant fee to a designated sponsor. I went through a sponsor organisation called 'Teachers Council'. Whilst you do have to pay a large fee to have them sponsor you (approximately $3,000), teachers wages in places like NYC, CA and DC are considerably more than less-desirable states; therefore, it all averages out in my opinion. For example, as a 3rd year teacher, I was offered $68,000 per year for a particular school in New York.
> 
> If you want to work in California, the process is more tricky. Unlike most other states whereby you can work as a teacher in some schools without having a state-specific teaching permit (just your QTS from the UK), in CA, almost all schools require their teachers to have a valid state teaching credential. I applied for this online (approximately £300) and had to submit many documents from the UK. Although I have now secured a job as a teacher in NYC, I have also been granted my teaching credential for California, allowing me to teach in all schools in California if I wanted to. This preliminary teaching credential is for 5-years and so I intend to relocate from NYC to California in a few years time to teach there.
> 
> If anyone needs anything clarifying about the process, please feel free to reach out to me....


Hi, 
Your message has been very useful. I just wanted to ask, did you apply find a sponsor prior to gaining your teaching credentials to teach in California? If I use EPI could I then use Teacher council, or do I go straight to Teachers council? I would like to end up in California.


----------



## MarioJ

Hey guys, I just saw that the topic is trending again and I'm sure some of us are looking for the best possible solution to teach in the US with J1 Visa so this company caught my eye -<snip> It's looking promising. Does anybody have an opinion about them?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sorry, but any time someone posts a link to a commercial website on their first post, we have to assume that they are doing advertising for them. Feel free to discuss how to find teaching jobs in the US, but until you establish yourself as a forum member we ask you not to promote specific businesses.


----------



## Lisa 1503

gilmore12345 said:


> *Class Teacher* I am currently a UK teacher (in my second year of teaching) and I will be moving to the USA this summer to teach in New York as a full-time school teacher. The process to teach in the US from the UK is relatively straight forward providing you have been teaching in the UK for at least 2 years (this is the US requirement). You first need to find a sponsor; EPI and Participate are two organisations which don't require you to pay any fees, however, they only work with schools in states like NC, SC, VA and FL. In order to work in more desirable states such as NYC, CA DC, you will need to pay a significant fee to a designated sponsor. I went through a sponsor organisation called 'Teachers Council'. Whilst you do have to pay a large fee to have them sponsor you (approximately $3,000), teachers wages in places like NYC, CA and DC are considerably more than less-desirable states; therefore, it all averages out in my opinion. For example, as a 3rd year teacher, I was offered $68,000 per year for a particular school in New York. If you want to work in California, the process is more tricky. Unlike most other states whereby you can work as a teacher in some schools without having a state-specific teaching permit (just your QTS from the UK), in CA, almost all schools require their teachers to have a valid state teaching credential. I applied for this online (approximately £300) and had to submit many documents from the UK. Although I have now secured a job as a teacher in NYC, I have also been granted my teaching credential for California, allowing me to teach in all schools in California if I wanted to. This preliminary teaching credential is for 5-years and so I intend to relocate from NYC to California in a few years time to teach there. If anyone needs anything clarifying about the process, please feel free to reach out to me....





gilmore12345 said:


> *Class Teacher* I am currently a UK teacher (in my second year of teaching) and I will be moving to the USA this summer to teach in New York as a full-time school teacher. The process to teach in the US from the UK is relatively straight forward providing you have been teaching in the UK for at least 2 years (this is the US requirement). You first need to find a sponsor; EPI and Participate are two organisations which don't require you to pay any fees, however, they only work with schools in states like NC, SC, VA and FL. In order to work in more desirable states such as NYC, CA DC, you will need to pay a significant fee to a designated sponsor. I went through a sponsor organisation called 'Teachers Council'. Whilst you do have to pay a large fee to have them sponsor you (approximately $3,000), teachers wages in places like NYC, CA and DC are considerably more than less-desirable states; therefore, it all averages out in my opinion. For example, as a 3rd year teacher, I was offered $68,000 per year for a particular school in New York. If you want to work in California, the process is more tricky. Unlike most other states whereby you can work as a teacher in some schools without having a state-specific teaching permit (just your QTS from the UK), in CA, almost all schools require their teachers to have a valid state teaching credential. I applied for this online (approximately £300) and had to submit many documents from the UK. Although I have now secured a job as a teacher in NYC, I have also been granted my teaching credential for California, allowing me to teach in all schools in California if I wanted to. This preliminary teaching credential is for 5-years and so I intend to relocate from NYC to California in a few years time to teach there. If anyone needs anything clarifying about the process, please feel free to reach out to me....


 Hello, Your post is very helpful. Thank you so much ! I’m a Uk teacher . Will move to California in a few months for family reunion. I have been teaching for 13 years in the Uk. Could you please clarify the process of obtaining Californian teaching credentials? What type of documents did you have to submit from the UK ? Many thanks in advance for your help. Elise


----------



## Crawford

Lisa 1503 said:


> Hello, Your post is very helpful. Thank you so much ! I’m a Uk teacher . Will move to California in a few months for family reunion. I have been teaching for 13 years in the Uk. Could you please clarify the process of obtaining Californian teaching credentials? What type of documents did you have to submit from the UK ? Many thanks in advance for your help. Elise



What does 'moving to California for family reunion mean"? Are you a US citizen?






The California Teaching and Certification Resource


Learn about the college, testing, and other requirements for earning a California Teacher Certification to become a teacher in California.



www.teachercertificationdegrees.com


----------



## Lisa 1503

Im married to à US citizen. I am just waiting for my green card.


----------



## Lisa 1503

Crawford said:


> What does 'moving to California for family reunion mean"? Are you a US citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The California Teaching and Certification Resource
> 
> 
> Learn about the college, testing, and other requirements for earning a California Teacher Certification to become a teacher in California.
> 
> 
> 
> www.teachercertificationdegrees.com


Thank you for the document 
Very much appreciated


----------



## Stuwatson

gilmore12345 said:


> *Class Teacher*
> 
> I am currently a UK teacher (in my second year of teaching) and I will be moving to the USA this summer to teach in New York as a full-time school teacher.
> 
> The process to teach in the US from the UK is relatively straight forward providing you have been teaching in the UK for at least 2 years (this is the US requirement). You first need to find a sponsor; EPI and Participate are two organisations which don't require you to pay any fees, however, they only work with schools in states like NC, SC, VA and FL.
> 
> In order to work in more desirable states such as NYC, CA DC, you will need to pay a significant fee to a designated sponsor. I went through a sponsor organisation called 'Teachers Council'. Whilst you do have to pay a large fee to have them sponsor you (approximately $3,000), teachers wages in places like NYC, CA and DC are considerably more than less-desirable states; therefore, it all averages out in my opinion. For example, as a 3rd year teacher, I was offered $68,000 per year for a particular school in New York.
> 
> If you want to work in California, the process is more tricky. Unlike most other states whereby you can work as a teacher in some schools without having a state-specific teaching permit (just your QTS from the UK), in CA, almost all schools require their teachers to have a valid state teaching credential. I applied for this online (approximately £300) and had to submit many documents from the UK. Although I have now secured a job as a teacher in NYC, I have also been granted my teaching credential for California, allowing me to teach in all schools in California if I wanted to. This preliminary teaching credential is for 5-years and so I intend to relocate from NYC to California in a few years time to teach there.
> 
> If anyone needs anything clarifying about the process, please feel free to reach out to me....


----------



## Stuwatson

Hi, thanks for this post… could you let me know how long the process with Teachers Council normally takes?


----------

